# Has anyone rebuilt a foot pedal?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am trying to rebuild my Gorlitz foot pedals. I rounded up the switch but a few of them need new piggyback cords. I was wondering if anyone knows a source for them. I was thinking of using a float cord so I can get a longer cord for roof shots. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know the machines specifically but why not convert to an air switch?





Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I don't know the machines specifically but why not convert to an air switch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never used one, can you adjust the length?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's just a rubber hose. You could install the air switch on the machine and then get foot pedal/bulb with whatever length hose you wanted. You can also stand in water with one without worrying about it shorting out.



This one has a 8' hose but you could replace it with a longer one or couple onto it to extend it.

http://www.draincables.com/UNIVERSAL_FOOT_SWITCH_W_8_HOSE_p/fs100.htm









Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

do you wire in the air switch or does it plug into a 3 prong.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

look here...

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_...EE1592&pc_id=02BB0AF6A5A94F748460FBE75FEE1592


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

HOMER said:


> look here...
> 
> http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_results.asp?search_cat=searchexact~pcpcm.parent_pc_id~02BB0AF6A5A94F748460FBE75FEE1592&pc_id=02BB0AF6A5A94F748460FBE75FEE1592



Have you used one? Can the tube pull out without screwing up the piggyback plug-in? I have a problem with pushing my 68HD back and rolling over the cord with the wheel and pulling the connections out. I guess that's why I'm trying to rebuild mine.:laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

no,sorry, never used one

it looks like it plugs in to the receiver built on the machine

I would call Gorlitz to confirm it will work for the 68HD

T06 air foot switch ass'y, plug into your gorlitz GO50 ,GO60,GO68 series sewer machine

http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=86C7E158CD3B4CC7B54BFA745F2186E8

not sure how long you can extend the air hose .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call MArvin at Allen J Coleman, he can get you any of the parts needed.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLIPPER-Lin...883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a10f8b3f3 try ebay and shop be sure you KNOW what you are looking for I bought 3 last time I looked for my gorlitz for less than 75 bucks or use your old wire for these type http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Linemaster-632-S-20A-Clipper-Footswitch-NEW-/170692891690?ptLH=_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27be16d42a look for items with free shipping


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I am trying to rebuild my Gorlitz foot pedals. I rounded up the switch but a few of them need new piggyback cords. I was wondering if anyone knows a source for them. I was thinking of using a float cord so I can get a longer cord for roof shots. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


 use your extension cord between your machine to the roof and (be careful)


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

retired rooter said:


> use your extension cord between your machine to the roof and (be careful)


Thats what I do now, with the pedal between two cords. I would rather just run a long pedal up there. I end up tying up my cords on vents now.


----------

